# écouter podcasts



## iang (15 Février 2012)

bonjour, néophyte sur Ipad, comment faire pour écouter  les podcast ou autres enregistrements audio?
Merci
iang

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h48 ----------

Bonjour,
néophyte sur Ipad, comment faire (que télécharger?) pour pouvoir lancer les podcast ou les enregistrements audio? merci d'avance
Iang


----------



## etidej (16 Février 2012)

Sur ton iPad tu as l'application iTune qui te permet d'acceder aux musiques et podcast tu télécharge ce que tu souhaite comme podcast et tu les écoutes à partir de l'application musique de ton iPad. Pour ce qui est des podcast tu n'as même pas besoin de iTunes du Pc ou Mac. 

http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------

